# Alimentar motor paso a paso con batería de moto 12V 7Ah ?



## Alvamar12 (Oct 29, 2018)

Buenas a todos y gracias por darse el tiempo. Tengo un proyecto muy parecido a una cortadora de cesped automática donde tengo 3 motores nema 17 42HS40-0404 (mas abajo adjunto el datasheet), dos motores son para el desplazamiento del carro. El punto es que pienso alimentarlos con una batería de motocicleta de 12V 7Ah y uso el modulo driver L298n para cada uno ademas de un modulo regulador de voltaje LM2596 para regular los 12V que salen de la batería. 

Hice la prueba con un motor con su l298n y su regulador de voltaje, ademas que le puse un fusible de 2A en la salida del batería por precaución, y funciona bien por unos segundos hasta que el regulador empieza a calentarse demasiado al punto que empieza a fallar.


Pdta: Primero intente sin el regulador de voltaje, de la batería  al l268n y este en unos segundos empieza a derretirse el integrado.


Datasheet del Motor



Regulador de Voltaje

Puente H


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2018)

¿ Quién genera los pasos (Secuencia) del motor ?


----------



## Alvamar12 (Oct 29, 2018)

El control es con un Arduino, el programa con el que probé es el siguiente:



```
#include <Stepper.h>     

const int stepsPerRevolution = 48;  // cambie este valor por el numero de pasos de su motor     

// inicializa la libreria 'stepper' en los pines 8 a 11     

Stepper myStepper(stepsPerRevolution, 8,9,10,11);                 

void setup() {     

  // establece la velocidad en 60rpm     

  myStepper.setSpeed(60);     

  // inicializa el puerto serial     

  Serial.begin(9600);     

}     

void loop() {     

  // gira una vuelta en una direccion     

   Serial.println("clockwise");     

  myStepper.step(stepsPerRevolution);     

  delay(500);     

   // gira otra vuelta en la otra direccion     

  Serial.println("counterclockwise");     

  myStepper.step(-stepsPerRevolution);     

  delay(500);     

}
```


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 29, 2018)

Hola, el motor funciona con 12V?
El regulador es para obtener 5V?
El motor sin carga, funciona, sin saltos?


----------



## Alvamar12 (Oct 29, 2018)

El motor es de 12V , el regulador es para fijar el voltaje en 12V porque la bateria da un poco mas de eso.
El motor gira normal.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 29, 2018)

No tiene sentido un regulador de 12V para una batería de 12V. y menos para una carga cómo un motor. Si quieres protejer al mismo, más bien debes monitorear la corriente.
Que ocurre con el driver cuándo gira el motor sin carga?


----------

